

Cisco Introduces Foundation for Next-Generation Internet - javahava
http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/Cisco-Introduces-Foundation-Next-Generation-Internet-The-Cisco-CRS-3-Carrier-Routing-NASDAQ-CSCO-1128931.htm

======
moe
_The Cisco CRS-3 triples the capacity of its predecessor, the Cisco CRS-1
Carrier Routing System, with up to 322 Terabits per second, which enables the
entire printed collection of the Library of Congress to be downloaded in just
over one second; [...]_

How much longer until LoC finally becomes an official SI-unit?

